# Trade Happening This Afternoon



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

I've caught wind of a trade.....it will be announced shortly.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Including Portland or Is it the Atlant/NY thing?


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

From what I have heard, it is the Blazers....not the blockbuster, but a real nice deal. I hope I am not just passing on an unfounded rumor......supposedly there will be an announcement at 3:00.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCityJB</b>!
> From what I have heard, it is the Blazers....not the blockbuster, but a real nice deal. I hope I am not just passing on an unfounded rumor......supposedly there will be an announcement at 3:00.


If it falls through, could you let us know what players were involved in the rumor (although we certainly don't need to know the source)?

Ed O.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Darius Miles for Ruben Bountje x 2 and McInnis


Now that is the type of deal I like to see!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

tick tick tick.... its almost 3pm


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't think Boumje can be traded


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

It's 3 right now! Come on!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Darius Miles.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*heres the trade....so 910 saids Mcinnis/boom boom for Darius Miles*

thats the deal.....


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> Darius Miles for Ruben Bountje x 2 and McInnis
> 
> 
> Now that is the type of deal I like to see!


YOUR RIGHT.. that is it.. and will be announced at a press conference at 3:30pm


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

How about Dale Davis for Eddy Curry? Probly not... You better not be yankin' our chains, RipCityJB


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

What are the pluses and minues of Darius Miles?????


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

We need to deal with Chicago, seriously. They got a lotta goods for a team like us.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

There is already a thread about this...

please merge


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Darius Miles stats 

Pathetic 3FG% and FT%. horrible just horrible

Our long range shooting just got worse, so did our team FT%


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Wow...that seems like a great return for just BB and JMac!!


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> What are the pluses and minues of Darius Miles?????



Pluses: Has some raw talent. Can run and jump.

Minuses: Everything else! Skinny, can't shoot, clueless in the half court (offense and defense). May have the worst basketball fundamentals of any lottery pick in the last 10 years. Immune to coaching. During preseason practice, provoked Ilgauskas into trying to throttle him.

I think you get the idea......


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Not so sure about this....

I understand trading Boom but Jeff too, and for Miles?

I don't like the stats...like the kid though....

I guess I'm OK with it.....thank goodness it wasn't something else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHEW!


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Miles has got to be a part of our next trade, cause I don't see what the hell he brings us.

If Miles is not part of a future trade that means Damon is the starting PG for the rest of the year and that sucks!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> What are the pluses and minues of Darius Miles?????


Here's a first blush opinion:

Pluses:
-- very athletic
-- good ballhandler (he's been tried at PG, of all positions, in Cleveland)
-- is willing to do "little things" (run the floor, block shots, hit the boards) to help a team
-- still pretty darn young (turned 22 in October)
-- on rookie contract (qualifying offer next year, at a bit over $5m, then a free agent in summer of 2005)

Minuses:
-- has been injured lately
-- hasn't improved statistically since rookie year
-- doesn't have any kind of offensive game outside of 5 feet
-- isn't bulky enough to play the 4 very effectively
-- long, but not terribly tall (6'9") considering his lack of a jumper

IF this trade was made, it's a good one... except it means more Damon than any of us would like to see. I'm not sure exactly where Miles would fit in (maybe the starting 3? or splitting the backup 3 with RP?) but he's young and has potential and McInnis and RBB aren't going to be leading us anywhere significant in the next couple of years, in any event.

Ed O.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCityJB</b>!
> I've caught wind of a trade.....it will be announced shortly.


Impressive! How did you know that?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> What are the pluses and minues of Darius Miles?????




- Exciting. Good defender. Playing well lately. Free agent.


- Worst shooter in the league. It's getting better but damn it's still bad.






- Has good work ethic and desire to improve


- 4th year in the league, hasn't really improved.







- No character issues.


- Doesn't bring anything more than Q does.




So I dunno. There's not really THAT much merit to it, but hey, not a bad deal. :whoknows:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

The only positive thing I see in this trade is that it'll put more pressure on Cheeks to play Woods at the PG position. I wasn't ready to give up on Jeff just yet. But oh well, Cleveland's #2 on my list so that gives me another reason to root for them.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Great points Ed

That is thed bottom line, I mean look waht we are giving up for him...IMO nothing of significance. Miles has MANY flaws to his game, but he is only 22yrs old. He is worth taking a flyre on for sure, especially at the cost to POR. No 1st rounders thrown CLE way or anything, just McInnis, whom quite frankly we are better off without.


----------



## Stallion (Apr 23, 2003)

in just a short period of time, Miles' value went from andre miller to jeff mcinnis.... 

i guess this means Q impressed cheeks as a backup point guard


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

The deal as reported isn't possible.

Rueben BB is on a 1 year contract which is untradable.

There's more to this we'll have to see.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I think it was kinda raw how we did Jeff. Jeff was loyal to Portland, he came here wanting to play for us right after LA. He played well this whole season, he was significantly better than midget yet midget was favored. I can tell you this, we will lose more games because Damon is gonna be playing more minutes. I like some things D Miles has to offer, but its weird, I see Travis Outlaw as being the same exact player in the future. They are so similar but of course Travis is a rookie and D never improved on his skills. I will miss Jeff, he was a good guy.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> The deal as reported isn't possible.
> 
> Rueben BB is on a 1 year contract which is untradable.
> ...


There was talk last week (or longer?) that RBB had actually signed a 2 year deal the summer before last, rather than two one year deals. If that's the case, he's tradeable.

Of course, we'll have to see what money and picks fly back and forth, even if the players are right, before we can judge the move...

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> 
> - Worst shooter in the league. It's getting better but damn it's still bad.


He's a career 46% fg shooter on well over 2000 fg attempts. WORST in the league? I don't think so.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

I still have to think that this trade is to put a foundation down for another bigger one. Miles doesn't fit here, and why give up our #2 PG and outside shooter for a position we are deep in?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Trade Happening This Afternoon*



> Originally posted by <b>Stevenson</b>!
> 
> 
> Impressive! How did you know that?


I think he listens to 910 the fan who reported it on the 2:40pm update!!!


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> Wow...that seems like a great return for just BB and JMac!!


I agree. I do like Jeff, but I think Miles could fit in here. He has had arguments with coaches, that's kind of a worry I guess, but I like Miles.

He is not a great man-to-man defender, but he gets a ton of blocks for a SF. Can handle the ball, too.

RealGM has BoomBoom listed as untradeable- _"Trade Restriction because the player signed a 1 year contract in which they will be a Bird or Early Bird player at the end of the contract"_

btw- Miles has one more year after this on his contract.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

More info (sorry if it was earlier in the thread and I missed it):

--  the Oregonian is reporting Jeff McInnis and Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje to Cleveland for small forward Darius Miles.

-- there'll be a 3:30 press conference, according to the Oregonian

Does anyone know if the press conference will be on the web? I can't get to ESPN news from work 

Ed O.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> The deal as reported isn't possible.
> 
> Rueben BB is on a 1 year contract which is untradable.
> ...


Yeah, I tried it on realgm and it didn't work (RBB can't be included).

It seems like a weird trade, it wasn't the big trade I was expecting. D-Miles doesn't really solve many of PDX's problems...I'm like some of the others, I think it might be getting a piece for bigger deal.

Wasn't NY after Miles a while ago ? They are also after Sheed ? Hmm...


----------



## lalooska (Jan 17, 2004)

Isn't McInnis and Wallace good buddies (both from NC)?

Either Wallace is on the move soon, or he's gonna be in a great mood these next few weeks.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> Wasn't NY after Miles a while ago ? They are also after Sheed ? Hmm...


But what in God's green earth would NY have to give to us that we'd want.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> He's a career 46% fg shooter on well over 2000 fg attempts. WORST in the league? I don't think so.



So he can dunk at 46%. Whoopee. Name a worse shooter in the league. He's worked hard at his shot, but it's still not there for him.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Here is what the O is saying:



> The Oregonian has learned the Blazers will hold a 3:30pm press conference today to announce they have traded Jeff McInnis and Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje to Cleveland for small forward Darius Miles.
> 
> Miles, who is in his 4th season in the NBA, was the 3rd overall pick by the Clippers in the 2000 draft.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Miles doesn't really fit... I bet we did this to let him walk after this year and save the year on Jeff's contract.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Forget Miles to NYK. It can't happen for 60 days, unless he's traded again on his own, in which case he wouldn't be going with Sheed.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Deal is official, posted on NBA.com


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Interesting article from the plain dealer re: Miles...

http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports/1074681039294943.xml

On Monday night, rumors began to circulate that Miles, who began the season as a starter, missed practice because he's unhappy coming off the bench and wants to be traded. Miles said that is not true. 

"I'm happy as long as I play," Miles said. "If I play two to eight minutes, that's cool with me." 

But Miles said he didn't know if he would be out of Cleveland by the Feb. 19 trade deadline. 

"The way this game is, I don't know," Miles said. "I never thought I'd be out of L.A. and I'm out of L.A. You never know what will go down. [The team] may need something and they may feel I'm not part of their plan. But I like it here."


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ROSTER

PG Damon, Qyntel
SG DA, Person
SF Miles, Patterson
PF Randolph, Davis, Outlaw
C Wallace, Stepania

and we are now down to 11 players!!!!!!


*Miles slept through practice too this last week....*


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

For the record, Miles missing that practice has been agreed by all parties as just a mistake. It's not something he's done before.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

This is not a bad PR deal...I mean...most fans don't seem to get too wrapped up in stats and stuff...Darius Miles is a name they know...it isn't associated with trouble....perhaps it was a way to make the appearance of Nash and Patterson simply DOING something...???

I sure hope this is it....I'll be looking forward to seeing how he fits in. Weren't Jeff and Darius on the Clips together?

I don't expect to see Damon more...I expet to see Q more. I LOVE the idea of Q and Darius on the floor together!


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

the Pluses:

Seems like he doesn't mind playing a supporting role in team enviroments.









Looks like a more than decent wingspan!









His posse


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> ROSTER
> 
> PG Damon, Qyntel
> ...


Our back court looks weak, doesn't it? No offense intended to those 4 guys, but man...

Maybe this means Portland's interested in bringing Dickens or Carroll back in... it's possible this is just a first step for future (near-future?) trade(s), but I think it's probably a case of Portland trying to get value where they can (without adversely affecting the summer of 2005) and I think they did pretty well (as long as no draft picks were sent to Cleveland).

I like McInnis, and think he would be better for the Blazers than Damon, but we got pretty good value for him and I'm excited to see if Darius can learn and grow as a player in Portland.

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> the Pluses:
> 
> Seems like he doesn't mind playing a supporting role in team enviroments.
> ...


Crazy. I though you had photoshopped that stuff for a minute. 

Maybe Dale Davis can put him in one of his movies...


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

This is a potentially good deal for the future but it makes the chance of recovering this season even less likely (IMO).

Miles is not a very intelligent player.
He is quite simply what Outlaw hopefully may become (not sure whether that is good or bad).

-----

Now it is going to be Damon all day...

Oh joy.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Isn't Vranes still on the team? I swear I saw him sitting behind the Portland bench last night. That would make a 12 man roster... definitely an interesting roster; only one true PG (who's only 5'2"... well, he might as well be). I don't understand this move all that much and I wish it would have brought Diop or some other big body, but it's all good. Miles gets a fresh start.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey, Dale's got someone he can make films with now!!!


:woot:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

WE must be going to do another trade a 1 for 2 or something.. or 2 for 3..

we have 11 players right now!!!!!! and that is it. Fatigue has shown its ugly side for this team, now we have less players.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Everyone ready to start bopping their heads with the backs of their fists?:devil:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Dammit, someone beat me to the Dale Davis gag.......


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

What are those pictures??? ADs? For what?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

FOLLOW UP DEAL?

Does that mean Cleleveland can now trade Wagner? and maybe Z together?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Nash just commented on the 11 man roster, saying they have to do something about it.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Backboard Cam</b>!
> 
> btw- Miles has one more year after this on his contract.


Sorry to quote myself, but they just said on the press conference that Miles is actually a restricted free agent after this season.

I forgot about that Darius Miles movie! I haven't seen it, I'll have to put it on my Netflix list.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Too right they do. They have 2 weeks to fill that spot or the NBA wades in.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> Isn't Vranes still on the team? I swear I saw him sitting behind the Portland bench last night. That would make a 12 man roster... definitely an interesting roster; only one true PG (who's only 5'2"... well, he might as well be).


Vranes wasn't picked up for a second 10 day contract. It's POSSIBLE that the Blazers told him to sit tight for a couple of weeks as they cleared space (an arbitrary amount, since the team can carry up to 15 players including the IL) on the roster for him.

The Blazers let Nikita Morgunov hang out with the team for like 2 years... I wouldn't be surprised if Vranes did for a couple of weeks.

Signing him doesn't help the back court, though, and even with Q at the 1, we're weak there since I don't trust RP or Miles to spend any significant time at the 2.



> I don't understand this move all that much and I wish it would have brought Diop or some other big body, but it's all good. Miles gets a fresh start.


The funny thing is that Miles played pretty well last night against Cleveland, and Z sat out. If someone woulda told me we'd made a trade with the Cavs today, I would have bet it was for Ilgauskus...

Ed O.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> What are those pictures??? ADs? For what?


Those pictures are promos for some movie that has recently come out. I'm not sure of the name of it, but it's the one where a groups of kids steal the SAT's.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Anyone say Jamaal Crawford?


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

I don't think the movie is out on DVD yet... it comes out in the theaters next week... you might want to try to look for it on netflix in about two weeks at the latest.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Interesting comment there at the end by Nash, essentially stating that they had scouts at the CBA all-star game this past week and could do something there. Also said there might be an opportunity to make another trade.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Anyone say Jamaal Crawford?


Good one Schilly.. Chicago has wanted him. And trading him on his own will do it


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

This is a great trade for us guys...

Miles is a great athlete, a good passer, a nice defender and a good shot blocker. 

Remember why we won the game last night, Wallace was down low. A lineup of Damon, DA, Miles, Zach, Wallace gives us two decent shooters(Damon, DA), a slasher(Miles) and two post presences. 




JMAC was a PG fillin. He wasnt gonna get us any extra wins or lead us to any sort of playoff run. 


Miles is a very versatile player with a great attitude. Remember that to be the #3 pick and get traded for Andre Miller you have to have some sort of great raw talent. 




PS: This is a very Bob Whisitt type deal. Ripping off another team but bringing us a player that doesnt necessarly fill one of our vital needs, nonethless still helping us


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

> I think he listens to 910 the fan who reported it on the 2:40pm update!!!


My post was at 2:39...HA!


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

It will be interesting to see how the press spins this.

For a team already vilified for a low basketball IQ, this is an odd trade. In 3 years in the league, Miles has done diddly to improve either his game or his anorexia victim physique. 

Jeff wasn't really relevant to the future of the team.....but at this point neither is Miles. Unless there is something else in the works, this seems a good example of confusing "motion" with "progress". :|


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

yes, but the :40 minute update is not always at :40 past the hour as well..


ok. fess up....

hwo did you know???? :reporter:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

I am convinced this a PR move...but I do like the deal.

MILES OF TALENT


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

BTW, I am not sure I get the "Miles is a good defender" stuff.

According to Basketball Prospectus, last season the Cavs ranked *27* in defending SFs.  On paper, this guy is as big a sieve as Damon.:sigh:


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Well the guy that broke this on OLive said this is a prelude to another trade, that would go down in a week or sooner. He hinted IMO, about POR lack of depth at PG. I guess we will find out....

IF POR was going to trade for a PG, who could it be?

F.Williams from NY?

J.Crawford from CHI?

any other names out there?


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

....and the trade......I think it is a great move. We get a look at a young player with lots of potential.....with little downside. Miles is a restricted free agent after this season, so we get a 40 game look at him and he walks if it doesn't work out. McInnis played well, but the team seems to want to try Q at back-up point guard....so with that and DA back J-Mac's minutes would have been limited.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Start DA at the point with Woods at the 2 and Miles at the 3.

One thing about Darius he has been mired with horrible teams, so it's hard to say how IQ he actually can be. Darius is a horrid 3 pt shooter,but he also doesn't put the 3 up very much. Shot only 14 last season and is 5 of 30 this season so he isn't what you would call "in love with the long ball"

IMO a decent deal.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> BTW, I am not sure I get the "Miles is a good defender" stuff.


He's a good shot blocker. Obviously that's not the same thing, but I can see how people get the two confused.



> According to Basketball Prospectus, last season the Cavs ranked *27* in defending SFs.  On paper, this guy is as big a sieve as Damon.:sigh:


#1: Glad to see that someone else reads BP (funny how we agree on lots of stuff... nature or nurture?)

#2: Miles was a guy without a position last year (even more than this season). Lucas had him at the PG spot to start the year, and he played all four non-center positions at varying times last year. Considering the softness of Hollinger's defensive analysis (position definitions are tricky, and I don't think the trickiness comes out in the wash) I don't know if the stats are that significant at this point.

I think you raise a valid concern, though, and it will need to be watched carefully. Damon, DA, Miles, ZR and Wallace? That might be the weakest defending Blazers team in the last 20 years if you're right about him being a sieve...

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Miles to Chicago for Crawford and filler

but he has to be traded on his own


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> It will be interesting to see how the press spins this.


Yep. I think Miles is a friendly kid who plays an exciting brand of basketball. No major issues on the court or off... I think they'll give him the benefit of the doubt locally. Nationally, I dunno.



> Jeff wasn't really relevant to the future of the team.....but at this point neither is Miles. Unless there is something else in the works, this seems a good example of confusing "motion" with "progress". :|


Well, Miles is 7 years younger, 5 inches taller, and one year less on his contract. Those three things make up for the negatives we lost in McInnis, especially if (a) Woods can actually play the 1 as a backup, and/or (b) we have another PG lined up in trade.

Guess we'll see...

Ed O.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Man you guys made a grat trade IMO. I was hoping Jerry West would bring Miles to Memphis. What is he 22? He still has pleanty of time to develop with the group of young studs you guys are compiling. Although he can be a restricted free agent next season, I expect him to accept his tender offer of $5.4 million(if the Blazers offer him) and become a unrestricted free agent in 2005.

PS. Is Q really playing the point? Man Q, Outlaw, Miles, and Randolph...I am jealous.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> Interesting comment there at the end by Nash, essentially stating that they had scouts at the CBA all-star game this past week and could do something there.


That was actually just last night. I was watching my next door neighbors' dog because they were headed up to Yakima to watch their son in the game. I don't know if the Blazers are looking to bring him (Josh Davis) back into the fold, but that would be pretty cool.

I looked up game stats last night on the CBA site and didn't see anything but a game score... I think Dickens played in the game, but I'm not positive.

Dan


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Hmmm you make a good point..

Nash mentioned he was already getting calls regarding Miles

What does Memphis have to offer us? We need to get even :rofl:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Is this a $4 mil + salary dump next year? Since he is a restricted FA. we just let him walk?


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> ROSTER
> 
> PG Damon, Qyntel
> ...


Does that mean there is another trade in the works.....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> Miles has got to be a part of our next trade, cause I don't see what the hell he brings us.
> 
> If Miles is not part of a future trade that means Damon is the starting PG for the rest of the year and that sucks!


can't trade miles within a trade day limit like 90 days or something,have to wait 90 days and by the time that is up the trade deadline has passed.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> can't trade miles within a trade day limit like 90 days or something,have to wait 90 days and by the time that is up the trade deadline has passed.


isn't it that he can't be traded WITH someone for 60 days, but we can trade him tomorrow for another single player?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Hmmm you make a good point..
> 
> Nash mentioned he was already getting calls regarding Miles
> ...


Not sure we have anything you guys would want in the Miles value range. Also remember, RFAs are good to have with the expansion draft coming up. Fewer players to protect.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

GREAT TRADE, now that Q is ballin like Scottie Pippen at the pointm Jeff became expandable...we are so athleticn ow and I like that..........DA on the break...eyeballs Darius....LOB TO DARIUS....BOOMSHAKALAKA!!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> isn't it that he can't be traded WITH someone for 60 days, but we can trade him tomorrow for another single player?


not sure could be right, i know there is some 60 day thing where he can't be traded.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> not sure could be right, i know there is some 60 day thing where he can't be traded.


I think that Free Agents can't be traded for 60 (or 90) days, and players can't be traded with someone for more than 60 (or 90) days..

I think thats how it goes.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Hmmm you make a good point..
> 
> Nash mentioned he was already getting calls regarding Miles
> ...


Why would we need to OWN memphis again? Yes we killed them in that trade,got a shooter,got a lotto pick, they got "Mr. Inconsistent"


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Is this a $4 mil + salary dump next year? Since he is a restricted FA. we just let him walk?


Very possible. As MemphisX notes, we don't need to protect him in the expansion draft, either (which is good) even if we do intend to tender him and have him be a restricted FA.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> Why would we need to OWN memphis again? Yes we killed them in that trade,got a shooter,got a lotto pick, they got "Mr. Inconsistent"


I would love to see you spin the Sam Bowie draft pick 

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I know you still like Bonzi, Ed...but Bonzi was a complete azz to Cheeks while he was here, and what did he bring on the court that was so great?

ps-not trying to get into an argument or bash you at all, just talkin basketball


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Miles to Memphis for Battier and Ryan Humphrey


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Miles to Memphis for Battier and Ryan Humphrey


:no:


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

On another note, has anyone had a look at Miles' +/- for the Cavs?

Plus/ minus...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Mybe u guys have eleven roster spots so u could take a chance on somebody for a 10 day contract...maybe Dermarr Johnson??


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I know you still like Bonzi, Ed...but Bonzi was a complete azz to Cheeks while he was here, and what did he bring on the court that was so great?
> 
> ps-not trying to get into an argument or bash you at all, just talkin basketball


I understand your perspective, and I understand disagreement doesn't mean you're trying to bash me.

Let's save it for another thread, though, OK?  This thread is busy enough as it is just about Miles.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talman</b>!
> 
> But what in God's green earth would NY have to give to us that we'd want.


How's about this?

Frank Williams
Michael Sweetney, and
Othella Harrington

?

Harrington's to make the salaries match, but his deal ends for the summer of 2005 and we could leave him unprotected in the expansion draft. Williams and Sweetney are each pretty good prospects.

I think Thomas would consider this deal, since he's added two PGs ahead of Williams and Sweetney's getting no playing time.

Ed O.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

This is a great trade, for several reasons. It gives us a talented young player who can "grow up" right along with Woods, Outlaw, Randolph, and the two rookies we'll get in the draft. This strengthens the youth movement we already have going.

It also gives us more flexibility, in terms of a guy who can play the two forward spots, or shooting guard. That way, if one of our young guys doesn't pan out (i.e., either Woods or Miles), we've always got the other one to turn to.

And don't forget the contract situation. Miles is a free agent this summer, which means we can cut him loose if he doesn't work out. That saves us $4 mill in salary, which is that much more we can use for a free agent. 

It also strengthens our hand in upcoming trades. Miles is the kind of player that lots of teams will be willing to take a chance on. This is a very canny move by Nash. Even a brilliant move.

Most of all, this trade is about potential and hope. It makes the future look brighter for both the players and the fans. Phoenix has taken the same approach, and I think it's a smart one.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Problem is Miles can't be dealt likely until December 15th of the upcoming season, due to trade restrictions and all that. Also he will likely be a BYC player for another year if we resign him.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

We just made another move to get us closer to being under the cap, even though we added about $120k in salary

another $4 mil salary dump.. we just turned Jeff McInnis and Ruben into a step closer to being able to play in the FA market


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Wow! I've been busy all day and haven't even been able to listen to the radio, so I just heard about this trade.

I think it's great for the Blazers. Miles brings youth, enthusiasm (he LOVES the game of basketball and his Clipper teammates used to really feed off of that) and a ton of athleticism.

A few responses to posts on this thread:

1) In regards to RBB, I mentioned last week that although RealGM said that he couldn't be traded, I thought they were wrong. Apparently I was correct. RBB signed a 2 year deal in 2002, not a 1 year deal in 2003. The former allows him to be traded, the latter would have prevented it. 

2) As for trading Miles, he can be dealt immediately as long as no other Blazers are traded along with him. If he's dealt by himself, there's no trade restriction. A trade that combined him with other Blazers would require a 60 day waiting period, which would be well beyond the trade deadline.

3) During his tenure with the Clippers, Miles was said to have the highest basketball IQ on the team. His problem was execution, not understanding the game or how it should be played. Now granted, we're talking about the Clippers, but I would by no means label him as "unintelligent" in basketball terms.

4) He improved his shooting dramatically while in LA. Since the move to Cleveland, he has seen a big drop in his shooting. So, he might have the potential to be a better shooter. I'm not sure - I honestly haven't seen him play much since he went to Cleveland.

5) This guy is a PR man's dream. The fans love him, he keeps his nose clean, he's a good guy.


My take is that he's still raw but the potential is there. I rememer seeing him go coast to coast numerous times in the LA Summer League a couple of years ago. He actually did play point for the Clipper team that summer - if not "officially" then at least as a point forward. He was running the team.

This seems like a definite "rebuilding" move by the Blazers. Miles' contract demands will not be outlandish next summer. If the team decides they want to keep him long term, a deal probably wouldn't kill all the team's cap room in 2005.

On the other hand, so much for not starting Damon at the point. I just don't see Cheeks putting Stoudamire on the bench behind Woods.


Jeff and Ruben - farewell. All the best to you in Cleveland!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Portland will have a minumum of 6 players under the age of 23 next season. 

Randolph, Woods, Miles, Outlaw and the 2 picks this draft coming up.

Not a bad way to start remodeling. Especially if they are commited to hanging on to Sheed.

Portland won't have the huge drop in talent like others have, as DA, Sheed and Patterson bring some veteran talent to the team.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

I like Miles and I also think this was a good deal (especially for the future).

Miles has Marion type potential (Outlaw is basically Miles' raw little clone… hopefully they can vibe off one another from a developmental perspective).


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

This was a very good move. I am very excited to have Dmiles. I hope we don't let him go. Awesome move Nash!

When I first got home from school I was like what the heck! How did we get Miles! THat was an awesome deal for us, win-win situation.

About the expansion draft, Who are we going to be protecting?

Woods
Zbo
Outlaw
Miles(I want them too )
??
??
??
??


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

This may have already been brought up, but, where was Darius the other day when the Cavs had to send the police looking for him?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Supposedly he had slept through Practice somehow.

This has been his only problem in the NBA and is a good kid who made a simple mistake.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I haven't had time to read all the posts. All I know was I was so angry i raced home from work to vent. I thought just me and a few others on this board appreciated Jeff Mc Innis. But now i see that someone as astute as Paul Silas realizes that Jeff is a guy who is improving, a guy who has become very selective in his shots (47%), a guy who actually tries to run an offense and get the ball to people who can shoot like Wesley Person. I think he would be doing even better if his coach showed some confidence in him and let him play more minutes. The basketball IQ of this team has just dropped even further. Darius Miles might develope into a decent player with a coach like Pat Riley. With "Mr Fuzzy" Mo Cheeks I will be surprized if he ever becomes even an average player. Paul Silas wants hardworking team-oriented players on his team and the fact that he signed off on this trade should tell everyone something.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerShorty990</b>!
> 
> About the expansion draft, Who are we going to be protecting?
> 
> ...


This is actually a big topic, worthy of its own thread at some point, but I wanted to point out that since Miles will be a free agent after this year, Portland won't have to protect him.

I'd guess the players we protect would be:

ZR, Woods and Outlaw. Maybe Stepania. If an expansion team wants to take RP, DA, Dale Davis or Damon off of our hands (like Toronto took Jerome Kersey) they'll probably be welcome to them. Rasheed, Person and Miles will be FAs. That's all 11 Blazers.

Ed O.


Ed O.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I haven't had time to read all the posts. All I know was I was so angry i raced home from work to vent. I thought just me and a few others on this board appreciated Jeff Mc Innis. But now i see that someone as astute as Paul Silas realizes that Jeff is a guy who is improving, a guy who has become very selective in his shots (47%), a guy who actually tries to run an offense and get the ball to people who can shoot like Wesley Person. I think he would be doing even better if his coach showed some confidence in him and let him play more minutes. The basketball IQ of this team has just dropped even further. Darius Miles might develope into a decent player with a coach like Pat Riley. With "Mr Fuzzy" Mo Cheeks I will be surprized if he ever becomes even an average player. Paul Silas wants hardworking team-oriented players on his team and the fact that he signed off on this trade should tell everyone something.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 3) During his tenure with the Clippers, Miles was said to have the highest basketball IQ on the team. His problem was execution, not understanding the game or how it should be played. Now granted, we're talking about the Clippers, but I would by no means label him as "unintelligent" in basketball terms.


Knowledge of the game and how it should be played does not constitute on court basketball IQ or court savvy (the feel for the game that most term basketball IQ is mostly inherent).
Of the handful of games I have seen him play I would by no means term him a smart player (his game is almost completely dependent on his athleticism).

His dumb mistakes were part of the reason he fell out of favor with Silas.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> Portland will have a minumum of 6 players under the age of 23 next season.
> 
> Randolph, Woods, Miles, Outlaw and the 2 picks this draft coming up.
> 
> Not a bad way to start remodeling.


How often do youth movements result in successful rebuilding efforts? Only one I can think of is San Antonio in the late 80's, but that's only because they got David Robinson, then waited 2 years for him to arrive and stockpiled more quality young guys in that time. The Admiral came in as basically a veteran and righted the ship, so to speak.

Even Denver has key veterans in Camby, Miller, and Lenard this year.

The Clippers and Chicago. Need I say more?

I can name lots of college and high school teams with more than 6 players under the age of 23... And lots of them wouldn't amount to squat even if you gave them another 10 years to work together. People put WAY too much emphasis on age alone.

At least we'll have a few quality returning pieces to hopefully build around...

Dan


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

So the Blazers bring in the biggest pothead in the league? I don't get it.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> So the Blazers bring in the biggest pothead in the league? I don't get it.


Link?

Miles has never been in any sort of trouble for anything in his time in the league.

Are you thinking of Lamar Odom?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> So the Blazers bring in the biggest pothead in the league? I don't get it.


care to expand on this great thesis?


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

You will find out in due time. However, this just could be the kick in the *** he needs to get his stuff together. I wish him all the luck in the world.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> You will find out in due time. However, this just could be the kick in the *** he needs to get his stuff together. I wish him all the luck in the world.


In other words, you've got nothing. Great post dude.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Just because*

The guys doesn't have a link to anything does not mean he may not know something we don't know. Just because their isn't a hyperlink to some information somewhere in the world, does not mean it doesn't exist. The world does exist outside the internet, and some people do keep their private lives more private then others. Prime example. DD has never been busted for weed to my knowledge. It has been said out there over the years he is a big weed smoker too, he is just smart about it. But you won't find a link to an official story anywhere.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Just because*



> Originally posted by <b>hasoos</b>!
> The guys doesn't have a link to anything does not mean he may not know something we don't know. Just because their isn't a hyperlink to some information somewhere in the world, does not mean it doesn't exist. The world does exist outside the internet, and some people do keep their private lives more private then others. Prime example. DD has never been busted for weed to my knowledge. It has been said out there over the years he is a big weed smoker too, he is just smart about it. But you won't find a link to an official story anywhere.



I think most people don't mind Dales alleged pot use because he obviously is mature enough to not get in to trouble and put him self in a bad situation. He is a responsible person. It doesn't effect Dales job or the blazers PR so it is not an issue.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Just because*



> Originally posted by <b>hasoos</b>!
> The guys doesn't have a link to anything does not mean he may not know something we don't know. Just because their isn't a hyperlink to some information somewhere in the world, does not mean it doesn't exist. The world does exist outside the internet, and some people do keep their private lives more private then others. Prime example. DD has never been busted for weed to my knowledge. It has been said out there over the years he is a big weed smoker too, he is just smart about it. But you won't find a link to an official story anywhere.


How about facts, not speculation. 

The fact is, Darius Miles has never been in trouble for anything in his career. 

You can speculate all you want about what somebody told somebody about something he/she heard that he smokes out a lot. The fact is, unless you provide first hand information and or a link to a reputable source, saying Darius is 'the biggest pothead in the league' is wrong and useless.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

There were several people on the radio tonight talking about Darius. He does indeed seem to pass the charecter test. Even Dr. Jack Ramsey spoke well of him and said he is very young yet highly talented.

It also should be mentioned our scout Dennis Johnson was on the Clippers when Darius was there. He knows him very well.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> There were several people on the radio tonight talking about Darius. He does indeed seem to pass the charecter test. Even Dr. Jack Ramsey spoke well of him and said he is very young yet highly talented.
> 
> It also should be mentioned our scout Dennis Johnson was on the Clippers when Darius was there. He knows him very well.


I wonder if this will trigger another trade or if Nash is planning on standing pat with this squad for the duration of the season. Will Rasheed be willing to work with Nash in an S&T next summer or will Rasheed be extended an invitation to come back for another season or will he just walk? 

Still time to work something out, should be interesting to see what happens next. I like the move today, could payout huge or be a bust, either way, Nash has control of the situation since the deal is only for the rest of the year with the option of a return in 2004-2005. I like it. :yes:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Just because*



> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> How about facts, not speculation.
> ...



Sure you can look at it that way, but people know what they see when they see it. For instance I remember watching Uncle Cliffy light up a big fatty and hop in a black mercedes with Alaa Abduulnaby in the old days. Uncle Cliffy had not been busted for drugs yet and had never been reported as doing so. But it does not mean he wasn't doing it. As we all know, he ended up getting busted several times. The world does not exist only in the internet. You don't have to believe everything anybody says, but I wouldn't totally discount it either. Everything does no exist on a hypertext link.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Did the guy evensay he knows a friend of a friend of a cousin who iones saw Darius at a party smoking a blunt?

When question dude basicaaly went..."AARRRHGGGG OUT!"


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Did the guy evensay he knows a friend of a friend of a cousin who iones saw Darius at a party smoking a blunt?
> 
> When question dude basicaaly went..."AARRRHGGGG OUT!"



My cousin's friend, who's a close friend with a good friend of a drug dealer, saw Mrs Schilly with Blaze the trail cat, Mrs TheWanker, and Howie's dog, all singing "Toot toot chugga chugga, big red car" and "hot banana, hot banana".


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkap</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheed > Camby
Stoudamire < Miller
Anderson > Lenard

Just a thought.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> Sheed > Camby
> Stoudamire < Miller
> ...


I gues a question to your question might be: How much > is Miller to Stoudamire, than Camby and Lenard are < than Sheed and Anderson?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Just because*



> Originally posted by <b>hasoos</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you can look at it that way, but people know what they see when they see it. For instance I remember watching Uncle Cliffy light up a big fatty and hop in a black mercedes with Alaa Abduulnaby in the old days. Uncle Cliffy had not been busted for drugs yet and had never been reported as doing so. But it does not mean he wasn't doing it. As we all know, he ended up getting busted several times. The world does not exist only in the internet. You don't have to believe everything anybody says, but I wouldn't totally discount it either. Everything does no exist on a hypertext link.


The question isn't whether Darius Miles has been spotted smoking out once. What Philo said was "So the Blazers bring in the biggest pothead in the league? I don't get it." 

Biggest pothead in the league. I guess Philo is a leading expert on the number of times the average NBA player smokes out in a week. And I'm sure Philo's been following Darius Miles around and comparing the number of times Darius lights up a joint to the number of times an average player does? That's pretty much the only way you could crown Darius Miles the "Biggest pothead in the league."

The fact is, it's a garbage statement that means nothing without at least one single solitary indication that he actually smokes weed at all.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> Sheed > Camby
> Stoudamire < Miller
> Anderson > Lenard


All 3 have been rumored at various times to be on their way out of town, though. Randolph is the only guy I would deem someone the team plans on building around.

Dan


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

I went to high school with the man for four years. I know a little more than "nothing" He was the biggest pothead then and from all the info I have heard from old freinds he hasn't changed much. Take it for what its worth. Again, I wish Darius all the luck in the world, he is a good guy, he just needs to grow up a little


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> I went to high school with the man for four years. I know a little more than "nothing" He was the biggest pothead then and from all the info I have heard from old freinds he hasn't changed much. Take it for what its worth. Again, I wish Darius all the luck in the world, he is a good guy, he just needs to grow up a little


It's great to get this kind of inside info but then again people can make up whatever they want. It's all good I suppose. I just tend to be skeptical of people saying things like this. Then again, who really cares what he did in high school and you would probably have to be a good friend of Miles now to know what he does or doesn't do.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Hey, I'm not saying I was a close freind of Darius back in the day. I just find it kind of funny that of all places, he ends up in Portland. Smoking doesn't make Darius a "bad guy" and Darius can be/should be a good NBA player when he reaches his prime. I just think it is kind of funny. Bottom line...Darius will love it in Portland and I think this will be the place where he comes into his own. Anyway, i'm going to enjoy the hell out of watching the new look Blazers, it may take em a couple of years to get where they want to be, but they will be fun to watch.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

So automatically by being on portland for a few hours, and not even in town he went out bought a huge bag of dope and is smoking himself silly?

You make it sound like being a Trailblazer is a disease that results in addiction to marijuanna.

Ignorant statement, and quite foolish IMO.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkap</b>!
> 
> All 3 have been rumored at various times to be on their way out of town, though. Randolph is the only guy I would deem someone the team plans on building around.
> 
> Dan


I doubt that Kiki envisions Lenard and Camby as long term pieces either...


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> I doubt that Kiki envisions Lenard and Camby as long term pieces either...


Maybe, maybe not. Who knows? But, you can't deny that both have been very big pieces in the rebuilding effort. Other than Nene and Carmelo, it's actually a rather veteran team.

Point being that there are precious few examples of youth movements panning out. A healthy mix of veterans is necessary to avoid it becoming a perennial bottom dweller. I just hope Natterpeeks is aware of that.

Dan

p.s. I might be willing to add the current Indiana team to the list, although they had Reggie and Jalen, then B. Miller. They didn't really rely on the youth until the youth were reasonably well established veterans.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I hear what you're saying.

Right now, I guess we have...

Damon
DA
Wes
Ruben
Sheed
Davis

...for veterans. As you said, it seems fairly clear that all of these guys won't be invited to stay, but I would imagine that at least some of them would be kept - or failing that, not trade every single player away for babies.

I'd actually be up for the idea of resigning Wes this offseason if he'd stay for 1-2 mil/year for 2 years, something like that. 

It would still be a large net cap savings, and he's a way more valuable player than someone like Tracey Murray, Scott Padgett, or Matt Carroll.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Person would be a good guy to keep around if he can be had closer to the veteran minimum. He seems to keep himself ready to go for whenever coach calls, and he's always a threat for some instant offense. Plus intangibles like character and mentoring of the tots. Invaluable.

Do we have anyone else on the roster that can help share that role? None that I can think of, which is why I get the impression management aims to completely tear things down before rebuilding with a youth movement. Clear out the cupboads before investing in new china...

Dan


----------

